
The Most Powerful JVM Language Available - javacodegeeks
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/07/most-powerful-jvm-language-available.html
======
pdhborges
The contents of this article are (almost) a bunch of quotes from a bunch of
different authors.

~~~
jshen
true, but they are worth a read and some of them I hadn't seen before.

------
carsongross
And, if you are an Aristotelian rather than a Platonist, you may instead be
interested in Gosu (<http://gosu-lang.org>): a party school language for a
party school world.

~~~
r00fus
Does anyone besides Guidewire use Gosu?

~~~
coryfoo
Unfortunately, not many -- yet. But we've got lots of customers who aren't
going anywhere for a long time. I think prostitution is the only other
industry that isn't really affected by depressions and the like.

You should really check it out, it's a sexy language. If you know java you'll
feel right at home. I've been using it for almost five years and really love
it. To me, the syntactic sugar they throw in for common little things are what
really make it so nice. It's not overly verbose, enhancements on types can be
amazingly powerful if you have no control over over an API, and the ability to
use and pass blocks (similar to closures) are something that I hate being
without when I am forced to go play in java-land.

~~~
catch404
I've wondered why I never see a gosu reference when comparing jvm languages. I
was quite pleasantly surprised when I checked it out.. Looking forward to
having a play in the near future.

------
bhickey
Why is this page making my CPU thrash?

------
d0m
tl&dr ?

------
tomp
> it would make sense to learn both Scala and Clojure

Stop dreaming... unless you're a true programmer at heart (or mind, really),
there's no way you can learn new languages just like that. My schoolmates,
very smart people, have huge problems even learning C++ (without most of
pointers, but with inheritance, virtual classes and such), although they all
know Matlab and possibly other languages.

Thinking in programming languages is hard, even though it may not seem so to
those proficient in many languages. Each new language, Scala and Clojure/Lisp
especially, have their own "weird" features and are quite far away from
Java/C++.

~~~
markokocic
Why would it be problem to learn both Scala and Clojure.

Your friends that struggle with C++ are just begginers, they'll learn over
time.

If one is really a programmer, it's not the language he has to learn, it's
concept that can be easily applied to different languages. And the chance is
that those concepts are not that distinct or unique, and that you already know
some of them.

Functional programming, STM, macros, ... nothing new, just 20+ years old
repackaged concepts in a new wrapper package (language) and a new API.

That being said, go learn either Scala or Clojure. After that, learning the
other one will be much easier.

~~~
tomp
They'll learn, but what... They will work in banks, write code using their
proprietary frameworks, and be forced to comply with strict coding guidelines,
never experimenting, testing the limits of the code, etc... They might even
hate coding.

True, I can't really speak from experience, as I've learnt to code by myself,
from a young age, I wasn't forced or urged to do it, so I have no idea what
happens with people that have to learn to program as part of their
education/job. However, the professor that was teaching us, who has apparently
worked in the industry as well, seemed... limited - mentally - thinking inside
the box. That, or he was a very good teacher, taking it very slowly, and
boring the hell out of me.

~~~
scott_s
If you know how to do X, and you are in a class where the teacher is teaching
how to do X, you will become frustrated and bored.

